# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2014

## Minä vain

Tänään 15.51 Itäkeskuksessa tyhjennettiin jostain syystä kakkosraiteelle saapunut juna kolmosraiteella seisovaan junaan.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tänään 15.51 Itäkeskuksessa tyhjennettiin jostain syystä kakkosraiteelle saapunut juna kolmosraiteella seisovaan junaan.


Varikolle lie tuolloin poistunut automaattivarusteltu M100, joka on ollut päivän liikenteessä (käsinajossa) kartuttamassa kilometrejä, mutta jonka Siemens on tarvinnut illaksi varikolle omiin puuhiinsa.

Edit, lisäys: uskallanpa myös veikata, että tyhjennettävä juna otettiin IK3:een ja korvaava juna odotteli IK2:ssa. Itäkeskuksen laiturinumerot vaihtuivat reilu vuosi sitten uusien asetinlaitteiden ja käytönohjauksen käyttöönoton yhteydessä; nykyään keskiraide on siis IK3  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Metroasema havainto:

Onko Herttoniemen metroasema aina ollut kylmä vai onko se ihan uusi juttu? Sehän on kuitenkin sisätila, niin voisi kuvitella siellä olevan lämmitys.

----------


## Karosa

> Sehän on kuitenkin sisätila, niin voisi kuvitella siellä olevan lämmitys.


Njaa, sen voisi luokitella sisäulkotilaksi, onhan tunnelissa reiät molemmissa päissä, joten tuskin lämpö sisällä pysyy. Kylmähän on myös Rautatientorilla.  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Metroasema havainto:
> 
> Onko Herttoniemen metroasema aina ollut kylmä vai onko se ihan uusi juttu? Sehän on kuitenkin sisätila, niin voisi kuvitella siellä olevan lämmitys.


Ainahan se on kylmä ollut kuten suurin osa asemista. Tunneleista puhaltaa kylmää ilmaa laitureille ja lippuhallin kummaltakin puolelta tulee oviaukoista jatkuvasti kylmää sisälle. Lämmitettyjä tiloja taitaa olla vain tekniset -ja sosiaalitilat.

----------


## sm3

Ahaa, asia selvä. Viestin kirjottamisen jälkeen tulinkin ajatelleeksi niitä avonaisia tunneleita. Mutta kiitos hyvistä vastauksista, olen tuota pohtinut pari viikkoa jo.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

No onpas hienoa nuorisokasvatustoimintaa, kun tällaiset "reippaat" lapsukaiset eivät saa HSL/HKL:n suunnalta mitään korvausvaateita metroliikenteen pysäyttämisestä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/hkl_metroliike...nuksia/7053943

----------


## Samppa

Korvauksia voi vaatia vasta sitten, kun on syntynyt kuluja.

----------


## sm3

> No onpas hienoa nuorisokasvatustoimintaa, kun tällaiset "reippaat" lapsukaiset eivät saa HSL/HKL:n suunnalta mitään korvausvaateita metroliikenteen pysäyttämisestä:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/hkl_metroliike...nuksia/7053943


Ei se noiden tahojen velvollisuus ole nuorisoa kasvattaa, jos korvausta ei voida vaatia niin ei vaadita. Oletus on että vanhemmat nuorisonsa kasvattavat ja rangastuksen antavat, ei HSL tai HKL ole velvollisia siihen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ei se noiden tahojen velvollisuus ole nuorisoa kasvattaa, jos korvausta ei voida vaatia niin ei vaadita. Oletus on että vanhemmat nuorisonsa kasvattavat ja rangastuksen antavat, ei HSL tai HKL ole velvollisia siihen.


Ja eiköhän poliisi ole muistanut pienellä lappusella?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja eiköhän poliisi ole muistanut pienellä lappusella?


Uutisen mukaan on: "Poliisi puolestaan kirjoitti sakon liikenteen häirinnästä."

----------


## Markku K

> No onpas hienoa nuorisokasvatustoimintaa, kun tällaiset "reippaat" lapsukaiset eivät saa HSL/HKL:n suunnalta mitään korvausvaateita metroliikenteen pysäyttämisestä:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/hkl_metroliike...nuksia/7053943


Osaatko yhtään nimetä millä perusteella korvauksia vaadittaisiin, kun mistään ei löydy selkänojaa asialle? Tämmöisessä julkisessa toiminnassa ei voida mielivaltaisesti alkaa vaatimaan korvauksia jotka eivät perustu mihinkään todellisiin menetyksiin tai asiasta määrättyihin sanktioihin. Jos olisi joku hallinnollinen maksu, vrt. tarkastusmaksu liputtomuudesta, niin tilanne olisi toinen. HKL ei oikein voi myöskään kokea henkisiä kärsimyksiä josta haluttaisiin vahingonkorvauksia. Yhteiskuntajärjestystä vastaan tässä on loukattu, ja siitä rikoksesta poliisi kirjoitti sakon.
Se, että missään ei ole määritelty erillistä sanktiota metroradalla urpoilusta, on onnetonta. Ilmeisesti vain äänestämällä voi vaikuttaa tähänkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ilmeisesti vain äänestämällä voi vaikuttaa tähän*kin*.


Mihin muuhun voi vaikuttaa äänestämällä?  :Shocked:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Osaatko yhtään nimetä millä perusteella korvauksia vaadittaisiin, kun mistään ei löydy selkänojaa asialle? Tämmöisessä julkisessa toiminnassa ei voida mielivaltaisesti alkaa vaatimaan korvauksia jotka eivät perustu mihinkään todellisiin menetyksiin tai asiasta määrättyihin sanktioihin. Jos olisi joku hallinnollinen maksu, vrt. tarkastusmaksu liputtomuudesta, niin tilanne olisi toinen. HKL ei oikein voi myöskään kokea henkisiä kärsimyksiä josta haluttaisiin vahingonkorvauksia. Yhteiskuntajärjestystä vastaan tässä on loukattu, ja siitä rikoksesta poliisi kirjoitti sakon.
> Se, että missään ei ole määritelty erillistä sanktiota metroradalla urpoilusta, on onnetonta. Ilmeisesti vain äänestämällä voi vaikuttaa tähänkin.


Eikös Rikoslain 23. luvun 11 a § Liikenteen häirintä sopisi tähän: "Joka huomattavasti haittaa yleisen ilma-, raide- tai vesiliikenteen kulkua, on tuomittava liikenteen häirinnästä sakkoon tai vankeuteen enintään kuudeksi kuukaudeksi. Tieliikenteen ja raitiovaunuliikenteen häirinnästä säädetään tieliikennelaissa." ?

----------


## juhanahi

> Eikös Rikoslain 23. luvun 11 a § Liikenteen häirintä sopisi tähän


Nimenomaan tällä perusteella poliisi näitä sankareita muistikin sakkolapulla. Sen sijaan HKL:llä ei pahemmin ole perusteita esittää korvausvaatimuksia.

----------


## Markku K

> Eikös Rikoslain 23. luvun 11 a § Liikenteen häirintä sopisi tähän: "Joka huomattavasti haittaa yleisen ilma-, raide- tai vesiliikenteen kulkua, on tuomittava liikenteen häirinnästä sakkoon tai vankeuteen enintään kuudeksi kuukaudeksi. Tieliikenteen ja raitiovaunuliikenteen häirinnästä säädetään tieliikennelaissa." ?


Näin kirjoitin ylempänä: _"Yhteiskuntajärjestystä vastaan tässä on loukattu, ja siitä rikoksesta poliisi kirjoitti sakon."_ Eli sakko liikenteen häirinnästä annettiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Haitta on kohdistunut suoraan matkustajiin, jotka oletettavasti ovat myöhästyneet. Eli loogisesti heillä on oikeus esittää korvausvaatimuksia, ei muilla. Matkustajaa kohden korvaus jäisi vaan niin vaatimattomasti, että ei kenenkään kannata muutamaa euroa oikeudessa perätä. (Peruskorvaukseksi arvelisin tulevan kertalipun hinnan.) Jos HKL tai HSL olisivat maksaneet asiakkaille myöhästymisestä, niin silloin HKL tai HSL voisi edelleen vaatia näitä rahoja vahingonkorvauksena.

----------


## SamiK

Tänään klo 16:50 lähettiin Siilitieltä ja vähän ajan päästä kiihdytys loppui ja valot alko vilkkumaan. Sitten mentiin "vapaalla" ja melkein Herttoniemeen asti mentiin hiljaa. Loppumatka Kamppiin meni normaalisti. Ite olin vaunussa 207 (M200).

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> No onpas hienoa nuorisokasvatustoimintaa, kun tällaiset "reippaat" lapsukaiset eivät saa HSL/HKL:n suunnalta mitään korvausvaateita metroliikenteen pysäyttämisestä:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/hkl_metroliikenteen_lyhyesta_seisauttamisesta_ei_k  ustannuksia/7053943





> Osaatko yhtään nimetä millä perusteella korvauksia vaadittaisiin, kun mistään ei löydy selkänojaa asialle?  Se, että missään ei ole määritelty erillistä sanktiota metroradalla urpoilusta, on onnetonta.


No joo, eilisen viestini sanavalinnat olivat toki turhan hätäisesti ja ajattelemattomasti kirjoitettuja, mutta myös viranomaisten hieman ristiriitainen viestintä hämäsi meidziä, sillä aiemmassa uutisessahan poliisi arvioi korvausvaatimuksen kasvavan huomattavaksi, koska liikenne oli pysäytettävä nuorten takia:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/metrotunneliin...ngissa/7052828

Mutta tarkoituksenani oli vain ihmetellä sitä, että kun virkavalta arvioi metroliikenteen pysäyttämisen ja ajamattoman vuoron olevan huomattava vahinko kun taas HSL/HKL:n puolesta näiden ongelmien aiheuttaminen liikenteelle ja matkustajille on täysin yhdentekevää läpi sormien katsottavaa teinilapsien harrastetoimintaa, niin tällainenhan on suorastaan kutsu seuraaville nuorille sankareille yrittää pistää seuraavat tempauksensa reilusti über-tasoisemmiksi (tosin juridisia perusteita ei vahingonkorvauksille tietenkään ole, jos mitään vahinkoa tai haittaa ei todellekaan aiheutunut...).

----------


## SamiK

3.2.2014 vaihde rikkoontui Myllypuron asemalla n. klo 15, klo 16.40 metrot oli vielä pari minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Massiivinen "poliisi&media-tapahtuma" Hakaniemen metroasemalla:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014...10686_uu.shtml
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...649881513.html

----------


## Bussipoika

1.3.2014

Vaunupari 119&120 on teipattu violetteihin Soneran 4G mainoksiin.

----------


## sm3

http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387802386193


Olin itse metrossa joka tarkistettiin.

Ensin pysähdyttiin melko suurella voimalla ennen Siilitietä. Kuljettaja kuulutti että edellä on Siilitien asemalla yhä juna. Siilitien asemalla, laiturilla oli vartijoita ja junaan tuli poliiseja vissiin valokuvan kera jotain henkilö etsimään. Ilmeisesti odotus ennen siilitietä kesti kauan koska edellä ollutta junaa tarkistettiin.

----------


## tkp

Mies pelastettiin täpärästi metron tieltä http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014...08021_uu.shtml

----------


## sm3

Vissiin ainakin vaunu 135: jarruttaessa voimakas kumiseva ääni. Liikkeelle lähdössä ihan hiljaista. Ei moottoria käytössä tms?

Vaunun päädyssä kyljessä paloi punainen valo. Saman yksikön toisessa vaunussa se ei palanut.

----------


## juhanahi

> Vissiin ainakin vaunu 135: jarruttaessa voimakas kumiseva ääni. Liikkeelle lähdössä ihan hiljaista. Ei moottoria käytössä tms?


Jeps. Kyseisessä vaunussa ollut jokin vikahälytys päällä (mitä mm. punainen valo kyljessä on ilmaissut). Moniin hälytyksiin liittyy se, että kyseisen vaunun ajomoottorikäyttö poistuu käytöstä. Juna kulki siis viiden muun vaunun voimin ja siksi kiihdytettäessä oli hiljaista. Samasta syystä sähköjarru ei ollut käytössä jarrutettaessa eli viallinen vaunu käytti levyjarruja. 100-sarjalaisessa niille on usein ominaista melko voimakas ääni.

----------


## APH

Mikäs tänä aamuna myöhästytti metroja? En kuullut tälle mistään syytä.

----------


## juhanahi

> Mikäs tänä aamuna myöhästytti metroja?


Irronnut virtakiskonpätkä hankalassa paikassa Itäkeskuksen syöttöraiteella: jännitteitä jouduttiin katkomaan, pari junaa jäi blokkiin ja blokkaamaan, ja Itäkeskuksessa jouduttiin liikennöimään liikenteen käynnistymisen aikoihin yhtä raidetta n. klo 6:een saakka. Kaikki 15 vuoroa saatiin linjalle kiertämään klo 6.45. Liikenne saatiin suunnilleen aikatauluun klo 8 aikoihin.

----------


## sm3

Tänään Rautatientorin metroasemalla, joku torvi työnsi sormensa viime hetkellä metron ovien väliin kun oli enää muutaman sentin rako siinä ja sai oven aukemaan jollain konstilla vielä siinä vaiheessa niiden sulkeutumista. No, ei tuo mitään. Mutta hän piti lisäksi ainakin 30sek sitä ovea auki liukuportaissa oleville ystävilleen tms. Lopulta matkustivat vain kahden aseman välin itään päin, semmosen matkan varmaan kävelee jo siinä ajassa mitä menee aikaa laituritasolle pääsyyn ja sieltä ylös.

----------


## MaZo

> No, ei tuo mitään. Mutta hän piti lisäksi ainakin 30sek sitä ovea auki liukuportaissa oleville ystävilleen tms.


Näitä sattuu turhan usein ja saa kyllä ohjaamossa lämmön nousemaan aika äkkiä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Näitä sattuu turhan usein ja saa kyllä ohjaamossa lämmön nousemaan aika äkkiä.


No, täysautomaattiajo tavallaan ratkaisisi tämänkin ongelman... :Cool:

----------


## APH

Tietoa mikä juna ja millä tavalla oli hajonnut tänään niin, että oli kokonaan pois aamuliikenteestä? Kuulostaa hieman nokkikselta, kerran koko pötkö piti viedä lyhentämättä varikolle. Kuinka paha kalustopula oikein on ja milloin tuo Siemensin automaattilelu palaa ajoon?

----------


## Markku K

> Tietoa mikä juna ja millä tavalla oli hajonnut tänään niin, että oli kokonaan pois aamuliikenteestä? Kuulostaa hieman nokkikselta, kerran koko pötkö piti viedä lyhentämättä varikolle. Kuinka paha kalustopula oikein on ja milloin tuo Siemensin automaattilelu palaa ajoon?


On tietoa  :Cool:  Klo 07:55,vuoro 85, vaunu 141, ei vetoa. Ilmeisesti 'veto sallittu'-kontaktori temppuili. Juna jäi Vuosaaren kääntöraiteelle odottamaan kikkamiehen (päivystävä vaununkorjaaja) korjaustoimia. Kun juna saatiin lopulta Itäkeskukseen, pätkäistiin vikaantunut vaunu pois ja juna saatiin omaan vuoroväliinsä IK2:n lähtöön 09:02 kahden vaunuparin mittaisena. Varikolla ei ollut kalustopulan vuoksi laittaa junaa Itäkeskuksen lähtöön 08:02. Siemensin ehostaman junakokonaisuuden aikataulusta ei minulla ole tietoa.

----------


## Markku K

> Kuinka paha kalustopula oikein on?


Tähän vielä vastaus. Toivottavasti muistan oikein määrät..
Ennen automaattiprojektin alkua oli kalustoa varikolla ruuhka-aikana 9 vaunuparia.
Niistä kolme oli varatttu päivittäisiin huoltoihin ja kuusi oli periaatteessa vapaana, varalla. Niitä hetkiä jolloin kaikki kuusi olisivat valmiina linjalle, säilytyshallissa odottelemassa, ei tietenkään ollut usein. Junia kun pitää ottaa erilaisiin korjauksiin ennakkosuunitelman mukaisesti ja vikakorjauksiin joissa menee useampi päivä.
Tällä hetkellä tuosta kuuden vaunuparin reservistä on syöty kolme, kun Siemens asentaaa ja kokeilee automaattilaitteita. 
Eli ruuhka-aikana kun linjalla on 15 vuoroa, ei vaunupareja useinkaan riitä linjalle vaihdettavaksi.

----------


## APH

> Tähän vielä vastaus. Toivottavasti muistan oikein määrät..
> Ennen automaattiprojektin alkua oli kalustoa varikolla ruuhka-aikana 9 vaunuparia.
> Niistä kolme oli varatttu päivittäisiin huoltoihin ja kuusi oli periaatteessa vapaana, varalla. Niitä hetkiä jolloin kaikki kuusi olisivat valmiina linjalle, säilytyshallissa odottelemassa, ei tietenkään ollut usein. Junia kun pitää ottaa erilaisiin korjauksiin ennakkosuunitelman mukaisesti ja vikakorjauksiin joissa menee useampi päivä.
> Tällä hetkellä tuosta kuuden vaunuparin reservistä on syöty kolme, kun Siemens asentaaa ja kokeilee automaattilaitteita. 
> Eli ruuhka-aikana kun linjalla on 15 vuoroa, ei vaunupareja useinkaan riitä linjalle vaihdettavaksi.


Kiitos tiedosta  :Smile: 
M200-junistahan käsittääkseni kaikki on liikenteessä jos ovat siihen kykeneviä, eli ei huollossa, joten tuo varareservi koostuu ilmeisesti siis M100-junista.
Vaikka varalle ei ole vaunupareja paljoakaan, niin yllättävän harvoin sitä kuitenkaan törmää vajaapituisiin juniin. Tämän vuoden aikana kerran olen istunut kaksivaunuparisessa nokkiksessa ja kerran nähnyt M200-junan lyhyenä ruuhkassa.

Nythän tämäkin taitaa muuttua, kun kesäaikataulut astuvat voimaan, mikä metrolle ainakin viime vuosien perusteella tarkoittaa ruuhkanakin lyhyitä junia. Miksi näin muuten tehdään, tuleeko siinä jotain suurtakin säästöä aikaan? Huolimatta siitä, että ihmisiä toki on liikkeellä vähemmän, on ruuhkan huippuna kaksi vaunuparia kyllä liian vähän. 
Tähän liittyen vielä, viime vuoden heinäkuulta muistan, kun tällaisen pätkäjunan toinen vaunupari oli kokonaan sähköttömänä, 'tunnelmavalaistuksessa' ruuhkassa. Siellä oli kuuma ja matkanteko hidasta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Nythän tämäkin taitaa muuttua, kun kesäaikataulut astuvat voimaan, mikä metrolle ainakin viime vuosien perusteella tarkoittaa ruuhkanakin lyhyitä junia. Miksi näin muuten tehdään, tuleeko siinä jotain suurtakin säästöä aikaan?


Kattos kun tällä järjestelyllä saadaan automatisoitua junia tehokkaasti ja nopeasti, jotta kuljettajaton metro voi aloittaa liikennöinnin Länsimetron aloittaessa syksyllä 2016. Tämähän varmistui nyt Berliinissä, kun HKL ja Siemens pääsivät sopuun. Ajatella, parit puumerkit paperiin ja ongelmat ovat tipotiessään. Miksei kukaan keksinyt näin yksinkertaista ratkaisua aiemmin...  :Wink:

----------


## juhanahi

> M200-junistahan käsittääkseni kaikki on liikenteessä jos ovat siihen kykeneviä, eli ei huollossa, joten tuo varareservi koostuu ilmeisesti siis M100-junista.


Ei ihan näin; M200-sarjalaisia on linjalla kolme junaa. Näin ollen varikolle jää aina vähintään 3vp M200.

Arjen ruuhkaliikenteessä junakalusto jakaantuu siis tällä haavaa seuraavasti (kuten Markku jo kirjoittelikin):

36 vp M100 linjalla (sis Nokkajunan)
9 vp M200 linjalla

3 vp M100 varikolla varalla/huollossa/korjauksissa
3 vp M200 varikolla varalla/huollossa/korjauksissa
3 vp M100 Siemensillä




> Nythän tämäkin taitaa muuttua, kun kesäaikataulut astuvat voimaan, mikä metrolle ainakin viime vuosien perusteella tarkoittaa ruuhkanakin lyhyitä junia. Miksi näin muuten tehdään, tuleeko siinä jotain suurtakin säästöä aikaan?


Summien suuruus on tietysti suhteellista, eikä vähiten metrosta puhuttaessa...  :Wink:  Kyllähän siinä ihan perusteitakin on, kun matkustajamäärät kuitenkin heinäkuussa ovat selvästi pienemmät. 

Säästöä syntyy vaikkapa jo sähkönkulutuksesta: keskikesän liikenteessä kertyy noin 420 tuntia, jolloin jätetään kolmannet vaunuparit pois, eli sähkönkulutus tippuu näiden tuntien aikana kolmanneksella verrattuna normaaliin. Lisäksi varikon toiminnoissa syntyy säästöjä ja toisaalta vaikkapa henkilökunnan lomien pyörittäminenkin helpottuu, kun vähäisempi käytössä oleva kalustomäärä vähentää varikolta tarvittavaa työpanosta. Huolto-ohjelmathan kuitenkin pyörivät ajettujen kilometrien mukaan, eli ei niitä vaunupareja aivan huvikseen kannata linjalla kuluttaa.





> Kattos kun tällä järjestelyllä saadaan automatisoitua junia tehokkaasti ja nopeasti


Jos joltakulta jäi hymiö huomaamatta, niin todettakoot varmuudeksi, että junien lyhyys keskikesällä ei liity automatisointiin. Siemensillä on nyt nuo kolme protoasennettua M100-sarjalaista hallussaan. Käsittääkseni alkusyksystä ne taas palautuvat linjalle ja sitten pitäisi alkaa sarja-asennukset M100-juniin, siten että aina 3 vp kerrallaan on käsittelyssä ja seuraavat otetaan työn alle kun edelliset ovat valmistuneet. Sikäli kalustotilanne säilyy siis nykyisellään, mutta hommaa käytännössä tulee mutkistamaan se, että automaattivarustellut ja varustelemattomat vaunuparit eivät juttele keskenään, jolloin junien kokoonpanot täytyy erikseen suunnitella.

----------


## Bussipoika

30.6

Äsken ajoi HKL:n Tka7 Mellunmäen ja Kontulan väliä, mitäköhän tekemässä?

----------


## juhanahi

> Äsken ajoi HKL:n Tka7 Mellunmäen ja Kontulan väliä, mitäköhän tekemässä?


Vaihteiden kääntölaitehuoltoja tuolla päin on ainakin tuolloin tehty, olisiko liittynyt niihin. 

Mutta voi yhtä hyvin liittyä johonkin muuhunkin hommaan; kyllä nuo metron ratakuorma-autot ovat varsin ahkerassa käytössä öiseen aikaan. Radan sekä rata-alueen laitteiden ja rakenteiden kunnossapitotöistä varsin iso osa kun tehdään yöllä, varsinkin kuljetuksia ja/tai konevoimaa vaativat. Hommia riittää niin HKL-ML:n ratapuolelle kuin erilaisten härveleiden osalta aliurakoitsijoille, joille myös kuljetuspalveluita tarjotaan. 

Vuoden alkupuoliskolla on tosin öisten hommien saralla ollut vähän totuttua hiljaisempaa, koska Siemensin testit ovat vieneet isosti öistä ratakapasiteettia ja toisaalta ratapuolta ovat työllistäneet varikon laajennuksen ratatyöt. Nyt alkaa kuitenkin homma normalisoitumaan ja työkoneet viuhua linjalla vähän totutumpaan tahtiin.

Edit: lisäys: jos havainto pitää tulkita niin, että ajeli ees taas, niin sitten on voinut olla joitain mittausajoja Siemensin touhuihin liittyen.

----------


## APH

Huomasin, että Herttoniemen kohdalla, ainakin länsipuolella, on rakenteilla uutta virtakiskoa. Onko tälle jotain erityistä syytä, kun virtakiskon puolikin vaihtuu?

----------


## Markku K

> Huomasin, että Herttoniemen kohdalla, ainakin länsipuolella, on rakenteilla uutta virtakiskoa. Onko tälle jotain erityistä syytä, kun virtakiskon puolikin vaihtuu?


Kyseessä on alumiinivirtakiskon koeasennus. Länsimetron osuudelle on tarkoitus asentaa uudentyyppinen virtakisko. Tuohon alumiiniikiskoon on kiinnitetty (puristamalla?) ruostumattomasta teräksestä tehty vajaan sentin paksuinen kulutuspinta. Alumiinivirtakiskon idis on sen paremmassa sähkönjohtavuudessa.

----------


## APH

> Kyseessä on alumiinivirtakiskon koeasennus. Länsimetron osuudelle on tarkoitus asentaa uudentyyppinen virtakisko. Tuohon alumiiniikiskoon on kiinnitetty (puristamalla?) ruostumattomasta teräksestä tehty vajaan sentin paksuinen kulutuspinta. Alumiinivirtakiskon idis on sen paremmassa sähkönjohtavuudessa.


Mihin parempaa sähkönjohtavuutta tarvitaan? 

Ja ihan havainto: tänään 14.05 Mellunmäestä lähteneessä junassa jo tullessa eräässä vaunussa vikavalo päällä ja kovat jarruäänet. Matka tällä jatkui ihan keskustaan, äänekkäästi ja normaalia hitaammin, perille asti. Ihmettelin, kun ei pistetty itiksen kohdalla varikolle huoltoon, niinkuin monesti on tehty samassa tilanteessa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mihin parempaa sähkönjohtavuutta tarvitaan?


Paremmalla sähkönjohtavuudella saavutetaan esimerkiksi pienemmät virtahäviöt sähkön siirrossa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Paremmalla sähkönjohtavuudella saavutetaan esimerkiksi pienemmät virtahäviöt sähkön siirrossa.


...jolloin sähkönsyöttöasemia ei tarvita yhtä tiheästi, mistä luonnollisesti syntyy säästöjä. Toisaalta järjestelmän vikasietoisuus laskee tällöin jonkin verran tilanteissa, joissa jokin sähkönsyöttöasema vikaantuu. 




> Ihmettelin, kun ei pistetty itiksen kohdalla varikolle huoltoon, niinkuin monesti on tehty samassa tilanteessa.


Sinänsä junalla ei useinkaan tuonkaltaisessa tilanteessa ole mikään ihan erityinen hoppu pois linjalta. Jos vikailmaisua ei saada linjalla kuitattua, ja jokin vaunu on tästä syystä koko ajan levyjarruilla (hälytys tiputtaa ajomoottorikäytön pois), juna pyritään vaihtamaan kierroksen-parin sisällä. Levyjarruja kun ei ole suunniteltu jatkuvaan täysimääräiseen käyttöön, ja ne rupeavat lämpenemään. 

Kuitenkin ensi alkuun tilannetta usein seurataan linjalla. Saadaanko vika kuitattua pois esim kääntöraiteella, palaako se uudestaan, ja jos palaa, niin millaisessa ajotilanteessa. Tietyissä vioissa kikkamiehen voi olla järkevää tulla paikallistamaan vian syytä linjalla liikkeessä olevaan junaan. Siinäkin on varmaan kuljettajasta ja tilanteesta riippuen eroja, kuinka nopeasti kuljettaja on yhteydessä kikkamieheen vian ilmetessä.

Jos ja kun junan on todettu olevan vaihdon tarpeessa, vaihtoehtoina on kuvaamasi kaltainen koko junan ns. pikavaihto Itäkeskuksessa tai sitten vaihdetaan vain viallinen vaunupari pois idän kääntöraiteella. 3 vp junan keskimmäisen vaunuparin ollessa kyseessä junanvaihto ja matkustajien hyppyyttäminen Itäkeskuksessa on käytännössä ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto, mutta muutoin voidaan käyttää molempia. Vuorossa olevan henkilökunnan mieltymykset ja ehtiminen, kalustotilanne, ajankohta ja kiireellisyys ainakin vaikuttavat. Tapausta tuntematta voisin veikata, että viallinen vaunupari on ehkäpä vaihdettu pois tunnin päästä Mellunmäessä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Valitettavasti.
Eivätpä taida kaikkien itäpuolisten pääkaupunkien länsimetrot olla kovin turvallisia (mutta odotetaan kuitenkin teknisen syyn selvittämistä)  :Sad: 
http://yle.fi/uutiset/moskovan_metro...ntunut/7357303

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eivätpä taida kaikkien itäpuolisten pääkaupunkien länsimetrot olla kovin turvallisia (mutta odotetaan kuitenkin teknisen syyn selvittämistä)


Moskova, Washington, mitä näitä pääkaupunkeja nyt on.

----------


## APH

Vähän aihetta sivuten, miksi nokkajunavaunuparin 103-104 valaistus on huomattavasti himmeämpi kuin kaikissa muissa junissa? Ja miksi tätä ei ole korjattu, ainakin muutaman vuoden ajan olen kiinnittänyt huomiota, että on aika himmeä valaistus lukuunottamatta ovien kohdalla olevia valoja, jotka palavat normaalisti. Liittynee ilmeisesti siihen, että nehän ovat varavalaistusta, jos sähköä ei jostain syystä tule.
Ko. vaunuhan ei nyt kesällä ole liikenteessä kuten eivät muutkaan nokkisvaunuparit, mutta tuli nyt mieleen  :Very Happy:

----------


## MaZo

> Vähän aihetta sivuten, miksi nokkajunavaunuparin 103-104 valaistus on huomattavasti himmeämpi kuin kaikissa muissa junissa? Ja miksi tätä ei ole korjattu, ainakin muutaman vuoden ajan olen kiinnittänyt huomiota, että on aika himmeä valaistus lukuunottamatta ovien kohdalla olevia valoja, jotka palavat normaalisti. Liittynee ilmeisesti siihen, että nehän ovat varavalaistusta, jos sähköä ei jostain syystä tule.
> Ko. vaunuhan ei nyt kesällä ole liikenteessä kuten eivät muutkaan nokkisvaunuparit, mutta tuli nyt mieleen


Kyseisessä vaunuparissa on kokeiltu loisteputkivalaisimiin asennettavia LED-valoja. Valotehossa on hieman hävitty eikä kokeilua ole laajennettu sen enempää.
LED-valoja varten valaisimiin on pitänyt tehdä pieniä muutoksia, joiden vuoksi palaaminen loisteputkiin ei ole niin virtaviivaista, että sitä olisi vielä tehty. Itselläni ei ole tietoa mikä on jatkosuunnitelma näiden valojen suhteen.

----------


## APH

> Kyseisessä vaunuparissa on kokeiltu loisteputkivalaisimiin asennettavia LED-valoja. Valotehossa on hieman hävitty eikä kokeilua ole laajennettu sen enempää.
> LED-valoja varten valaisimiin on pitänyt tehdä pieniä muutoksia, joiden vuoksi palaaminen loisteputkiin ei ole niin virtaviivaista, että sitä olisi vielä tehty. Itselläni ei ole tietoa mikä on jatkosuunnitelma näiden valojen suhteen.


Kiitos tiedosta, aika erikoinen juttu. Tarkoitus kyllä hyvä (sähkönsäästö), mutta valotehon häviö on kyllä ikävä puoli.

----------


## SamiK

29.7: vaunusta 123 lähti kytkin irti, ei puskin niinkuin uutisessa lukee. Onneksi ei tapahtunut tunneliosuudella. 

http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387805838101
---
Helsingin keskustan suuntaan matkalla ollut metrojuna hajosi kesken ajon Itäkeskuksen ja Siilitien metroasemien välisellä rataosuudella tiistaina iltaseitsemän aikaan. Juna pysähtyi sillan kohdalle, ja pelastuslaitos kävi evakuoimassa matkustajat.

Kukaan ei loukkaantunut tilanteessa, mutta mottiin jääneiden matkustajien pinna oli koetuksella. Kyydissä ollut Mika Nieminen kertoo, että matkustajat joutuivat odottamaan evakuointia yli tunnin ajan.

"Aika kuumahan siellä tuli näillä säillä. Osa matkustajista alkoi hermostua, ja paitaa siellä jo otettiin pois", Nieminen sanoo.

HKL:n metrovalvomosta kerrotaan, että matkanteon katkaisi vaunupareja yhdistävän puskimen murtuminen. Osan hajoaminen ei tuntunut kovinkaan rajusti junan sisällä.

"Vauhti alkoi hidastua, ja kuului laahaava ääni. Näin, että hajonnut osa lojui kiskoilla", Nieminen kertoo.

Puskimen hajoaminen lamautti kummankin vaunuparin. Ne siirrettiin yksi kerrallaan huoltoon.
---
Kuvia: http://www.metro.fi/webkuva/oletus/9...805838569?ts=0 
http://www.metro.fi/webkuva/oletus/9...805838585?ts=0

----------


## APH

Kyllä tuo odottelua ja junien seisomista aiheutti, ihan ymmärrettävästi. 
Valitettavasti laiturinäytöt eivät oikeen pelanneet vian kanssa yksiin; Kampissa ainakaan näytöt eivät tienneet oikeen minne juna menee (vaihteli useita kertoja Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren välillä) eikä edes milloin se tulee, sillä ajat heiluivat ihan satunnaisesti muistaakseni 5min, 4min, 2min ja kerran 39min välillä. Siilitien kohdalla, kun toinen raide oli pois käytöstä, ei näytöt tienneet edes sitä. Iloisesti ilmoittivat Ruoholahden suunnan junan lähtevän  xx min kuluttua raiteelta kaksi, joka siis oli poissa käytöstä.
Käsittääkseni uusissa näytöissä piti olla sellainen hyvä puoli, että vikatilanteissa niillä saataisiin jotain tekstiä sinne alle kertomaan viasta ja sen seurauksista. Tätäkään ei tapahtunut, kaikissa näytöissä rullasi ilmoitus lyhyistä junista kesäaikana. Onneksi kuulutukset pelasivat, mutta valitettavasti niissäkään ei kerrottu reaaliaikaista tietoa odotusajoista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Käsittääkseni uusissa näytöissä piti olla sellainen hyvä puoli, että vikatilanteissa niillä saataisiin jotain tekstiä sinne alle kertomaan viasta ja sen seurauksista.


Voi kun niihin saataisiin edes minuutit näyttämään minuuteilta eikä tunneilta. Tai lisättyä sekunnit (tai vaikka edes puoliminuuttiset), jotta niistä ymmärtäisi, miksi näyttävät niin kummallisilta.

Kai siellä on sitten vielä asennuspuoli vasta alkutekijöissään, vasta näytöt tulleet, muut vielä työn alla, ja ne tulevat sitten, kun koko kulunvalvonta jne. on toimitettu (joskus vuonna 20xx).

----------


## kuke

Kuljettajakurssilla kymmenisen vuotta sitten sanottiin, että koskaan ei ole vielä juna katkennut kesken ajon. Nyt tämäkin on sitten tapahtunut ensimmäisen kerran. En ainakaan muista tällaista aiemmin uutisoidun.

"Nimimerkillä ensimmäisen luokan hälytys"

Vanhat näytöt näyttivät poikkeuksellisen lähtöraiteen vasta, kun väärää raidetta aseman ohittavalle junalle oli asetettu kulkutie. Millainen lienee uusi järjestelmä?

----------


## sm3

Joskus 1999 tai 2000 tms kuulin että olis metro katkennut Kontulan ja mellunmäen välillä. Tämä asia onkin oikeastaan vaivannut aina että onko se totta.

----------


## Markku K

Junan päätykytkin on katkennut kolmesti metrohistorian aikana. 1999 samoilla paikkeilla kuin nyt 2014, ja 2013 Mellunmäessä.
2013 tapauksessa irtoaminen oli tapahtunut jo Myllypuron paikkeilla, mutta vika tuli ilmi vasta junan lähdettyä Mellunmäestä; vaihteissa vaunuparien välinen etäisyys kasvoi kaapeleiden ja ilmaletkujen joustoa pidemmäksi, katkesivat, ja juna pysähtyi.
Tuoreimman tapauksen lehtijutusta saa käsityksen että kytkin olisi laahannut maata. Kytkin oli kuitenkin kiinni ehjässä vaunuparissa, ja putosi radalla vasta kytkintä irroitettaessa.

----------


## juhanahi

> 29.7: vaunusta 123 lähti kytkin irti, ei puskin niinkuin uutisessa lukee.


Vaikka päätykytkimestä nyt yleisemmin puhutaankin, niin ei puskinkaan nyt aivan metsään mene: kyllähän kyseessä on myös keskuspuskin, joka siis hoitaa kytkimen lisäksi myös puskimen virkaa eli välittää työntovoimia.




> Valitettavasti laiturinäytöt eivät oikeen pelanneet vian kanssa yksiin; Kampissa ainakaan näytöt eivät tienneet oikeen minne juna menee (vaihteli useita kertoja Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren välillä) eikä edes milloin se tulee (...) Siilitien kohdalla, kun toinen raide oli pois käytöstä, ei näytöt tienneet edes sitä.





> Onneksi kuulutukset pelasivat, mutta valitettavasti niissäkään ei kerrottu reaaliaikaista tietoa odotusajoista.


Poikkeustilanteiden asemainformaatio on kyllä yksi osa-alue, jossa metrossa on usein parannettavaa. Hommaa ei tosiaan mitenkään edesauta tuo tämänhetkinen infojärjestelmä, joka käyttäytyy välillä miten sattuu ja jota ei kyllä oikein ole myöskään suunniteltu nykyistä kuljettajaliikennöintiä tukevaksi, vaan enemmän automaattiajon ominaispiirteitä silmälläpitäen (täysautomaattisessa liikennöinnissä ei ole esimerkiksi väliä, mikä juna hoitaa minkäkin lähdön, mutta kuljettajien kanssa operoitaessa junien (vuoronumeroiden) ja aikataulun yhteispeliin joudutaan kiinnittämään enemmän huomiota). Myöskään läheskään kaikki poikkeusliikennöintiin liittyvät toiminnot eivät ole vielä käytössä liikenteenohjauksen käytönohjausjärjestelmässä. Lisäksi valvomo taisi eilen olla hiukan vajaalla miehityksellä, ja tilanne oli varsin työllistävä, eli yksinkertaisesti kädetkin tahtoivat loppua siellä kesken. 

Se, että Siilitien näytöt eivät tienneet yhdenraiteenajosta, on oikeastaan enemmän käyttäjävirhe; tilanteessa ei käytetty käytönohjausjärjestelmän yhdenraiteen liikennöinnin automatiikkaa vaan ohjattiin liikennettä manuaalisemmin. Ymmärrän kyllä tämän ratkaisun Itiksen ruuhkasuman ja raiteiston haastavuuden, tilanteen elävyyden ja ehkäpä taannoisen puunkaatumiscasen yhteydessä ST-IK välillä havaittujen bugien pohjalta, mutta homman kääntöpuolena oli tosiaan se, ettei järjestelmällä ollut oikein mitään mahdollisuuttakaan ennakoida junien kulkua oikein edes niiltä osin kuin mihin näytöt voisivat pystyä.

Vapaatekstirivin käyttö olisi ollut hyvä juttu, mutta sen kanssa on kesän akana ollut myös varsin paljon ongelmia, eikä sen käytöön ole oikein rutinoiduttu, joten siksi lie jäänyt tekemättä. Lyhyiden junien tiedote pyörii siellä muun muassa siksi, että se peittää muutamalla asemalla tällä hetkellä olevan virheellisen pysyvän Ei matkustajille -teksin... Päivitystä odotellessa  :Tongue: 




> Vanhat näytöt näyttivät poikkeuksellisen lähtöraiteen vasta, kun väärää raidetta aseman ohittavalle junalle oli asetettu kulkutie.


Tähän tosiaan vaikuttaa, käytetäänkö käytönohjauksen poikkeusliikennöinnin automatiikkatoimintoja tai junien uudelleenreitityksiä, vai tehdäänkö kulkutiet käsin. Poikkeusliikennöintimalli asettisi suljetulle raiteelle tekstin "junat toiselta raiteelta" ja käytettävälle raiteelle lisätekstin "junat molempiin suuntiin tältä raiteelta" sekä reaaliaikaisen seuraavan lähdön näytön. 




> Millainen lienee uusi järjestelmä?


Lyhyesti sanottuna buginen ja keskeneräinen  :Laughing:

----------


## APH

> ...ehkäpä taannoisen puunkaatumiscasen yhteydessä ST-IK välillä havaittujen bugien pohjalta...


Saakos kysyä, että mihin tällä viittaat?

Ja tänäänkin oli jotain ongelmaa metroliikenteessä , mutta missään ei kerrottu mitä, onko jollakin sisäpiirin tietoa tai visuaalista havaintoa asiasta?  :Very Happy:

----------


## juhanahi

> Saakos kysyä, että mihin tällä viittaat?


Toki. Puunkaatumistapauksessa oli myös tarpeen liikennöidä IK-ST eteläistä raidetta pitkin. Itäkeskuksen ympäristön raiteisto mahdollistaa eri variaatioita tästä, ja tuolloin oli pientä hämminkiä, kun automatiikka haki kulkuteitä eri tavalla kuin oli tarkoitettu. Tältäkin pohjalta oli ymmärrettävää, että liikenteenohjajat halusivat hoidella tuon kohdan manuaalisesti, mutta tällöin järjestelmä ei ymmärrettästi kykene ennakoimaan junien liikkeitä ennen kuin niille on kulkutie Siilitien aseman kohdalle.




> Ja tänäänkin oli jotain ongelmaa metroliikenteessä


M200-sarjalainen jämähti toviksi Kontulaan, jonkinmoisia jarruongelmia; en tiedä olivatko enemmän bitti poikittain -tyyppisiä vaiko mekaanisempia.

----------


## APH

Okei, kiitos juhanahi selvennyksestä molempiin kohtiin  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Onpa mukavaa, että täällä kerrotaan näin avoimesti eri tapahtumista ja ihan HKL-ML:n työntekijöiden toimesta. Ratikkapuolella kun tuntuu, että kaikki on niin kovin salaista ja panttaamisen arvoista, silloinkin kun asiassa ei oikeasti ole mitään kummallista.

----------


## Markku K

> Onpa mukavaa, että täällä kerrotaan näin avoimesti eri tapahtumista ja ihan HKL-ML:n työntekijöiden toimesta. Ratikkapuolella kun tuntuu, että kaikki on niin kovin salaista ja panttaamisen arvoista, silloinkin kun asiassa ei oikeasti ole mitään kummallista.


Metrojohtajasta saakka kumpuava ajatusmaailma on, että alan harrastajia ja muita asiallisella asialla olevia palvellaan aina kun se on mahdollista. Tätä me toteutamme  :Smile: 
Nämä ovat verorahoilla hankittua yhteistä omaisuutta ja toimintaa. En keksi yhtään asiallista syytä olla salamyhkäinen niissä asioissa, jotka ovat muutenkin julkisia.

----------


## Saaresi

> Metrojohtajasta saakka kumpuava ajatusmaailma on, että alan harrastajia ja muita asiallisella asialla olevia palvellaan aina kun se on mahdollista. Tätä me toteutamme 
> Nämä ovat verorahoilla hankittua yhteistä omaisuutta ja toimintaa. En keksi yhtään asiallista syytä olla salamyhkäinen niissä asioissa, jotka ovat muutenkin julkisia.


Tätä ajatusmaailmaa kun sovellettaisiin vielä terveen järjenkäytön kanssa myös tuolla automaattimetron ja kaupunginvaltuuston päättäjien puolella, niin jäisi verorahoille ehkäpä fiksumpi käyttötarkoitus?  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tätä ajatusmaailmaa kun sovellettaisiin vielä terveen järjenkäytön kanssa myös tuolla automaattimetron ja kaupunginvaltuuston päättäjien puolella, niin jäisi verorahoille ehkäpä fiksumpi käyttötarkoitus?


Näin ulkopuolisena asiaa seuraavana rohkenen väittää, että jos päätösvalta automaattimetroprojektissa olisi HKL-ML:ssä, niin olisi Helsinki tänä päivänä muutamaa sataa miljoonaa euroa rikkaampi kaupunki, junilla nykyaikainen ja toimiva kulunvalvonta ja automaattihanke siististi mapitettuna PMS165-väriseen kansioon, jonka selkää koristaa suuri Ö.

----------


## APH

Vaunun 148 eteläpuolen keskimmäinen  ovi sulkeutuu samaan aikaan piippauksen kanssa, ei sen jälkeen. Ihan hyvä ominaisuus ovien väliin hyppelijöitä ajatellen, voisi yleistyä...

----------


## Antero Alku

Eilen maanantaina 4.8. klo 19:50 museojuna eli 101106 lähti Itäkeskuksestä länteen päin. Milläs asialla tämä 6-vaunuinen juna oli, sillä eikös edelleen ajeta lyhennettyjen junien kesäliikennettä?

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Muutama sata miljoonaa voidaan lukea myös: muutama liikenneympyrä sinne tänne. Aivan oikein joukkoliikenteeseen panostetaan, ja sitä tehdään mielekkäämmäksi ja nopeammaksi tavaksi liikkua.

----------


## MaZo

> Eilen maanantaina 4.8. klo 19:50 museojuna eli 101106 lähti Itäkeskuksestä länteen päin. Milläs asialla tämä 6-vaunuinen juna oli, sillä eikös edelleen ajeta lyhennettyjen junien kesäliikennettä?Antero


Lyhennetyt kesäjunat ajoivat vain 3.8. asti, eli käytännössä 1.8. asti, kun viikonloppuna on muutenkin lyhyet viikonloppujunat.

----------


## APH

Tänään 7.8. klo n. klo 16.30:
Nokkis hyvin heikossa hapessa: mellunmäkeen tullessa itäpään vaunu 101 vikavaloilla. Kääntöraiteella meni kauan aikaa ja juna tulee länsipään vaunupari 103-104 vikavaloilla sähköttä,  varavalaistuksella. Ajolamput ja määränpää kertova taulu eivät toimineet kuulutuksista puhumattakaan. Itikseen kun saavuttiin,  niin mentiin tavallisesti kakkosraiteelle. Siellä senistiin hetki ja valot sammuvat hetkeksi kokonaan ja seisominen jatkui useita minuutteja. Vuosaaren juna ohjattiin myös keskiraiteelle mutta nyt tämä näyttää toimivan.
Vähän jännitystä päivään  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Buuttaus auttaa, kun tietokoneista puhutaan.

----------


## sm3

Aseman näytöissä tälläinen poikkeusilmoitus (ainakin Herttoniemi): ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## SamiK

> Aseman näytöissä tälläinen poikkeusilmoitus (ainakin Herttoniemi): ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Ruoholahden lähtöraiteella taas pyöri -------------------- -------------

----------


## juhanahi

> Aseman näytöissä tälläinen poikkeusilmoitus (ainakin Herttoniemi): ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Pisteillä peitetään järjestelmän bugin tuottamaa virhellistä mielivaltaista Ei matkustajille -tekstiä, jota ei saa pois, mutta peitettyä saa  :Laughing:

----------


## APH

> Pisteillä peitetään järjestelmän bugin tuottamaa virhellistä mielivaltaista Ei matkustajille -tekstiä, jota ei saa pois, mutta peitettyä saa


Aah, tänään aamulla tuli tollainen kummallisuus vastaan, pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan kattelin että "Ei matkustajille" mutta ihmetykseksi juna niitä ottikin. Nyt selvisi sitten, että miksi.

----------


## sm3

Nyt on näytöt muilta osin tyhjät paitsi ei matkustajille teksti näkyy tai pisteet sitä peittämässä.

----------


## sm3

8.8.2014 klo 16.40

Vaunu 121, vikavalo paloi

----------


## APH

12.8.:
Nokkis-vaunu 101 taas vikavaloilla, on muuten nyt aika usein vilautellut sitä punaista. Miksei asialle tehdä mitään? Vaunun moottorit selvästi pimeenä ja suhahtelee jarrutusten aikana epätyypillisesti, jarrut eivät kuitenkaan inise samalla tavalla kuin esim. sarjajunat samassa tilassa, mikä on matkustusmukavuuden kannalta ihan kiva.
Tosin tämä ongelma ei tainnut illalla olla metroliikenteen isoin ongelma, kun taas ilmoitettiin epäsäännöllisistä vuoroväleistä. Kuitenkaan laiturinäytöt eivät olleet viimeisestä fiksuuntuneita, eikä laitureille kuulutettu oikeita odotusaikoja saatika sitä, mitä oli tapahtunut. Jollain foorumilaisella on varmasti jakaa taas inside-tietoa?  :Wink: 

Lisäys: Nyt kun ajattelee, niin joukkoliikenne on kyllä tänä päivänä ottanut melkoisesti osumaa: aamulla hajosi kaikilla kolmella radalla junat, sitten bussi hajosi kampissa aiheuttaen massiivisen ruuhkan, tämän jälkeen pari rautiovaunua ottavat osumaa toisistaan ja kuorrutteena metroliikenne on ongelmissa. Eipä tästä voi paljoa enää parantaa (=huonontaa).

----------


## juhanahi

> Nokkis-vaunu 101 taas vikavaloilla, on muuten nyt aika usein vilautellut sitä punaista. Miksei asialle tehdä mitään? Vaunun moottorit selvästi pimeenä ja suhahtelee jarrutusten aikana epätyypillisesti


Ei tuo vikavalon palaminen jossain kohtaa päivää tarkoita, etteikö juna voisi olla ihan linjakelpoinenkin. Hellekeleillä 100-sarjalaisiin tahtoo muutenkin tulla hiukan tiheämmin eri syistä johtuvia vikailmaisuja, jotka aiheuttavat ns. 2-luokan hälytyksen. Tällöin hälyttävän vaunun ajomoottorit eivät tosiaan toimi ja levyjarrut suhahduksineen (jotka nokkiksessa ovat hiukan kuuluvampia) astuvat mukaan kuvioon. Osa hälyistä voidaan katsoa melkeinpä "ominaisuuksiksi", saadaan kuitattua päättärillä ja ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa. Tietyt viat saattavat oireilla ja hälytellä silloin tällöin pitkin päivää; tällöinkin voi olla että tilannetta ensi alkuun vain seurataan, kuittaillaan vikaa pois ja katsotaan miten se uusii. Eritoten jos ei ole liiaksi vaihtokalustoakaan, kuten nyt on laita ruuhka-aikaan. Vain semmoinen hälytys, joka ei kuittaannu, aiheuttaa selvän tarpeen akuutille junanvaihdolle. 




> Tosin tämä ongelma ei tainnut illalla olla metroliikenteen isoin ongelma, kun taas ilmoitettiin epäsäännöllisistä vuoroväleistä. Kuitenkaan laiturinäytöt eivät olleet viimeisestä fiksuuntuneita, eikä laitureille kuulutettu oikeita odotusaikoja saatika sitä, mitä oli tapahtunut.


Eipä juuri mitään; yksi juna jämähti hetkeksi Itäkeskukseen, mutta saatiin muutamien minuuttien jälkeen taas liikkeelle. Pari junaa ohitti vikaantuneen yksilön keskiraiteen kautta. Seurauksena pari jokusen minuutin venähtänyttä vuoroväliä. Omien havaintojeni mukaan laiturikilvet kyllä näyttivät ihan oikeita tuloaikoja junille.

----------


## juhanahi

Eräänlainen metrohavainto tämäkin: Metrojunankuljettajakurssin haku on käynnissä

----------


## APH

Tänään nähtyä: 20.02 ruoholahteen menevä juna pysähtyi Kampissa ykkösraiteelle (ajoi siis väärällä raiteella). Taaskaan syytä ei kerrottu eikä matkustajia informoitu muuten, kuin laiturinäytön kautta. Ihme toimintaa kyllä.

----------


## Samppa

> Tänään nähtyä: 20.02 ruoholahteen menevä juna pysähtyi Kampissa ykkösraiteelle (ajoi siis väärällä raiteella). Taaskaan syytä ei kerrottu eikä matkustajia informoitu muuten, kuin laiturinäytön kautta. Ihme toimintaa kyllä.


Tarvitseeko matkustajan sillä hetkellä tietää syytä poikkeusraiteen käyttöön? Eikö laiturinäytön informaatio riitä normimatkustajalle?

----------


## APH

> Tarvitseeko matkustajan sillä hetkellä tietää syytä poikkeusraiteen käyttöön? Eikö laiturinäytön informaatio riitä normimatkustajalle?


Niin no mitäpä väliä näkövammaisilla,  turisteilla ja ulkopaikkakuntalaisilla on. Tai niillä, jotka siellä oikealla puolella odottivat ruoholahden junaa tietämättöminä. Ei toki ole hämmentävää,  että kolme perättäistä metroa menee samaan suuntaan ja vieläpä eri raiteilta. Suuri vaiva laittaa hetki ennen junan tuloa kuulutus poikkeuksellisesta raiteesta/suunnasta ja että tämän jälkeinen juna menee normaalisti itään.

----------


## APH

> Tänään nähtyä: 20.02 ruoholahteen menevä juna pysähtyi Kampissa ykkösraiteelle (ajoi siis väärällä raiteella). Taaskaan syytä ei kerrottu eikä matkustajia informoitu muuten, kuin laiturinäytön kautta. Ihme toimintaa kyllä.


Tänään 28.8. tapahtui sama tilanne aamulla noin 10.30 aikaan, tällä kertaa asiasta kuulutettiin ja ruoholahteen menevät tajusivatkin vaihtaa laituria toiselle puolelle päästäkseen oikeaan junaan. Hyvä homma!
Mikä lienee tällaisen tilanteen syynä muuten? Onko tämä ihan kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan yhden myöhästyneen lähdön kiinniottamista, kun Ruoholahdessa tämä myöhässä oleva juna ei käy kääntöraiteella vaan lähtee suoraan 'lennosta'?

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko tämä ihan kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan yhden myöhästyneen lähdön kiinniottamista, kun Ruoholahdessa tämä myöhässä oleva juna ei käy kääntöraiteella vaan lähtee suoraan 'lennosta'?


Jep, useiden minuuttien myöhästymisen kuromiseen homma liittyy. Lisäksi pyritään helpottamaan RL:n kääntöraiteen operointia tilanteessa jossa junia on tulossa letkassa tiheästi, sillä kääntöraiteen liikennöinnin vaatimat kulkutiet ja ohiajovarat ovat eniten pullonkaulana. 

Vääränraiteen ajo Kampin ohi selittyy sillä, ettei Ruoholahteen tultaessa ole enää mahdollisuutta vaihtaa suoraan lähtölaituriin, vaan vaihto täytyy tehdä Rautatientorin ja Kampin välillä. Tiilanteita on erilaisia, mutta usein havaitsemasi kaltaiseen toimiintaan liittyy oikeastaan kahden vuoron aikataulun yhtäaikainen kurominen, jolloin kuvio voi olla tällainen:

- Ensimmäisenä länteen päin myöhässä ajava juna A ajaa ja saapuu normaalia raidetta Ruoholahteen, mutta ei mene kääntöraiteelle. Kuljettaja vaihtaa ajopäätä purkulaiturissa.
- Aivan perässä tuleva, vähän vähemmän myöhästynyt juna B otetaan Rautatientorin jälkeen väärän puolen raiteelle, jota pitkin se ajaa Ruoholahden lähtölaituriin saakka.
- Tällä välin junan A kuljettaja on valmiina itäpäässä ja juna A lähtee Ruoholahden purkulaiturista vaihtaen heti normaalille raiteelle.
- Junan B kuljettaja vaihtaa ajopäätä lähtölaiturissa. Perässä tulevat vuorot ajavat taas normaalisti kääntöraiteen kautta.

Tilanteen mukaan sovellutuksia voi olla muunkinlaisia. Lisäksi korvaavana ja/tai täydentävänä menettelynä saatetaan käyttää ns. kääntäjää, eli toista kuljettajaa joka menee matkalla valmiiksi itäpään ohjaamoon, jolloin kääntö on niin nopea kuin matkustajien vaihdon puolesta on mahdollista. Tämä kuitenkin yleensä edellyttää, että reilu myöhästyminen on tapahtunut idässä siten, että kääntäjä saadaan kyytiin joko Itäkeskuksesta tai joissain tapauksissa valvomon henkilöstöstä Herttoniemestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tiistaina noin 20:20 oli Kalasatamassa eteläisellä raiteella rikkoutunut juna, ja Kalasataman ohi ajettin yksiraiteista liikennettä. Nousin junaan Sörnäisistä pohjoisen raiteen puolelta. Eteläisellä seisoi tyhjä ja pimeä juna, arvatenkin rikkoutuneen perässä ajanut, joka oli purkanut kuormansa jotta porukka pääsee jatkamaan perässä tulevalla pohjoiselta raiteelta.

No eipä tässä häiriössä sinänsä mitään. Mutta olen tähän asti luullut, että Siemensin uudet laiturinäytöt kertovat junien kulusta jotenkin reaaliajassa. Mutta eipä siltä näyttänyt. Näytöissä pyöri normaali rytmi. Sörkän eteläiseltä raiteelta oli seisovan junan jälkeen seuraava lähdössä 5 min kuluttua ja kun nousin pohjoisella raiteella itään menevään junaan, näyttö kertoi junan menevän Ruoholahteen. Kuljettaja toimi asiallisesti ja kuulutti (vain suomeksi), että tämä juna menee itään ja odotti vielä hetken, että väärin junaan nousseilla oli tilaisuus poistua. Sama kuulutus toistui Kalasatamassa, mutta laiturinäyttöä en voinut siellä nähdä.

Poistuin Siilitiellä. Siellä laiturinäyttö lupasi seuraavan junan lähtevän itään 5 minuutin päästä, mikä ei taatusti tulisi pitämään paikkaansa, koska Kulosaaressa kohtasimme vastaantulevan junan, ja yhden raiteen liikenne ei päästä läpi junia 5 min vuorovälillä.

Pitkän pohjustuksen jälkeen: Eivätkö siis laiturinäytöt olekaan reaaliaikaisia? Jos eivät ole, niin parempi panna ne pimeäksi tällaisissa tilanteissa kuin kiusata ihmisiä väärällä informaatiolla. Vai arvaanko, että pimennystä ei voi tehdä?  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Näytöissä pyöri normaali rytmi. Sörkän eteläiseltä raiteelta oli seisovan junan jälkeen seuraava lähdössä 5 min kuluttua ja kun nousin pohjoisella raiteella itään menevään junaan, näyttö kertoi junan menevän Ruoholahteen.  (...) Pitkän pohjustuksen jälkeen: Eivätkö siis laiturinäytöt olekaan reaaliaikaisia?


Tässä topikissa aihetta vähän jo sivuttiinkin kuukausi sitten, mutta osaltaan tähän vaikuttaa se, minkälaisilla toiminnoilla liikenteenohjaajat toteuttavat yhdenraiteenajon. Junille voi tehdä käsin kulkuteitä, ne voi reitittää uudelleen tai sitten (kuten tällaisessa tapauksessa on sunniteltu) käyttää automaattista poikkeusliikennöintitoimintoa. Ensimmäisessä tapauksessa laiturinäytöt pysyvät perässä huonoiten (eivätkä toki voikaan kovin hyvin tilanteita ennakoida) ja viimeisessä versiossa niiden pitäisi osata kertoa, että kaikki junat käyttävät tätä/toista raidetta sekä ilmaista seuraavan saapuvan junan.

Matkustamasi junan kohdalla toimittiin ilmeisesti ensimmäisellä tavalla. Tosin se, jos näytöissä luki Ruoholahteen (ilman minuuttilukemaa) itään menevän junan ollessa laiturissa, kuulostaa jo virheeltä. Tilanteen vielä kestäessä siirryttiin kyllä eilenkin käyttämään liikenteneohjauksessa yhdenraiteenajon automatiikkaa, joten näytöt ovat hieman myöhemmin toimineet fiksummin.




> Poistuin Siilitiellä. Siellä laiturinäyttö lupasi seuraavan junan lähtevän itään 5 minuutin päästä, mikä ei taatusti tulisi pitämään paikkaansa, koska Kulosaaressa kohtasimme vastaantulevan junan, ja yhden raiteen liikenne ei päästä läpi junia 5 min vuorovälillä.


Tuo näkymä lieni ihan oikein; junia ajatettiin nimittäin yksiraiteisella osuudella aina kaksi peräkkäin per suunta. Perässäsi itään tullut juna jäi kuitenkin hieman peesistä ja siksi tuo 5 min Siilitiellä on ollut aika lähellä totuutta.

----------


## Huppu

La 6.9.2014
Matkalipuntarkastajia paennut mies juoksi metrotunnelliin ja pysäytti liikenteen.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Mies+paken...a1409971676674

----------


## APH

> La 6.9.2014
> Matkalipuntarkastajia paennut mies juoksi metrotunnelliin ja pysäytti liikenteen.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Mies+paken...a1409971676674


Toivottavasti saa oikeen kunnon sakot tuosta. Voisin ainakin kuvitella, että korvausvaatimus lähtee vetämään?

----------


## sm3

Laiturinäytöt näyttävät vain määränpää n suomeksi ylärivillä ja alarivillä ruotsiksi. Ei minuutteja. Metro myös hidasteli ja pysähteli jatkuvasti Myllypurosta alkaen länteen päin. Kello 6.53 Itäkeskuksessa tuli metro keskiraiteelle lännen suunnasta. Itäkeskuksen jälkeen matka jatkui normaalisti.

----------


## Markku K

> Toivottavasti saa oikeen kunnon sakot tuosta. Voisin ainakin kuvitella, että korvausvaatimus lähtee vetämään?


Ehdotan, että luet tämän 'Metrohavaintoja 2014"-keskusteluketjun ensimmäisellä sivulla 27.1. klo 20:08 kirjoitetun kommentin, ja siitä poikineet muut kommentit. Jatketaan sitten.  :Wink:

----------


## juhanahi

> Laiturinäytöt näyttävät vain määränpää n suomeksi ylärivillä ja alarivillä ruotsiksi. Ei minuutteja.


Infonäyttöjärjestelmää vähän päivitettiin yöllä. Jälkiä korjaillaan edelleen - näytöt näyttävät mitä sattuu  :Rolling Eyes: 




> Metro myös hidasteli ja pysähteli jatkuvasti Myllypurosta alkaen länteen päin.


MP-IK välillä oli pysyvä raidevirtapiirivaraus, minkä vuoksi paikan ohittamiseksi annettiin poikkeusopaste, mistä aiheutuu myös 35 km/h nopeusrajoitus.




> Kello 6.53 Itäkeskuksessa tuli metro keskiraiteelle lännen suunnasta.


Kuljettajapulan vuoksi 15. juna saatiin linjalle vasta normaalia myöhemmin, tuli siis tuossa vaiheessa varikolta.

----------


## Bussipoika

11.9

Kontulassa on sattunut henkilövahinko noin kello 21:30, minkä vuoksi metroliikenne on katkaistu kokonaan IK-MM välillä: http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387806893025
Kun menin Kontulan aseman ohi noin kello 22:30, paikalla oli vielä runsaasti hälytysajoneuvoja.

----------


## APH

17.9.:
Klo 7.44 Mellunmäessä nokkiksen vakkarilähdöllä nelivaunuinen peruskorjattu M100. Jotain pientä myöhästelyä liikenteessä muutenkin, muttei omalla kohdallani mitään kriittistä kuitenkaan.

----------


## Bussipoika

2.10

Myllypurossa metrot ajoivat itään johtavaa raidetta pitkin molempiin suuntiin remontin vuoksi. Tämä siis kello 20.

----------


## sm3

http://yle.fi/uutiset/metrojuna_sark...emalle/7551743




> Metrojuna jäi Helsingissä jumiin tunneliin junaan tulleen teknisen vian takia lauantaina kello 14:n paikkeilla.
> Pelastuslaitos  ohjasi matkustajat pois tunnelia pitkin Ruoholahden asemalle. HSL:n  tiedottajan Tuija Ruohon saaman tiedon mukaan matkustajien evakuointi on  sujunut rauhallisesti. 
> Juna hyytyi metrotunnellin Kampin ja Ruoholahden välille noin 200 metrin päähän Ruoholahden asemasta.
> Kello 16:n maissa metroliikenteen vuorovälit olivat palautumassa normaaleiksi.

----------


## APH

Hämmentävän paljon pyhäinpäivän liikenteen seassa pimeitä 'Ei matkustajille' junia. Eikä olleet edes vikavaloilla koristeltuja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hämmentävän paljon pyhäinpäivän liikenteen seassa pimeitä 'Ei matkustajille' junia.


Kummitusjunia.  :Smile:

----------


## juhanahi

> Hämmentävän paljon pyhäinpäivän liikenteen seassa pimeitä 'Ei matkustajille' junia. Eikä olleet edes vikavaloilla koristeltuja.


Kuljettajakurssi on alkanut. Liikenteessä oli neljä koulujunaa.

Ajoharjoittelu keskittyy viikonloppuihin sekä muutamiin öihin.

----------


## APH

> Kuljettajakurssi on alkanut. Liikenteessä oli neljä koulujunaa.
> 
> Ajoharjoittelu keskittyy viikonloppuihin sekä muutamiin öihin.


Aa, aivan, kuinkas en tajunnutkaan että taas voi olla se aika, kun näitä pyörii. Ehkä pyhäinpäivä sitten hämäsi, jännä kuitenkin että tällaisena päivänä koulutusta.

----------


## Bussipoika

VAunupariin 211-212 on asennettu  tälläinen penkki...

----------


## lkrt

> VAunupariin 211-212 on asennettu  tälläinen penkki...


Loistava uudistus! Ne alati rikkinäiset klaffituolit ovat osoittautuneet äärimmäisen epäkäytännöllisiksi näiden reilun 10 vuoden aikana.

----------


## MaZo

> VAunupariin 211-212 on asennettu  tälläinen penkki...


Tuon penkin alla on tila automaatiolaitteille ja samanlainen ratkaisu tulee kaikkiin M200 juniin, mikäli ne automatisoidaan. Vaunupari 211 on ensimmäinen M200 sarjan juna, joka on käynyt Siemensin käsittelyssä. Varsinaisia automaatiolaitteita junassa ei ole, mutta niiden lisäämistä valmistelevia asennuksia junaan on tehty.
Vastakkaisen seinän klaffipenkkien korvaaminen on myös suunnitteilla, mutta lopullinen ratkaisu on vielä valitsematta.

----------


## APH

> Tuon penkin alla on tila automaatiolaitteille ja samanlainen ratkaisu tulee kaikkiin M200 juniin, mikäli ne automatisoidaan. Vaunupari 211 on ensimmäinen M200 sarjan juna, joka on käynyt Siemensin käsittelyssä. Varsinaisia automaatiolaitteita junassa ei ole, mutta niiden lisäämistä valmistelevia asennuksia junaan on tehty.
> Vastakkaisen seinän klaffipenkkien korvaaminen on myös suunnitteilla, mutta lopullinen ratkaisu on vielä valitsematta.


Sitä itsekin ajattelin, että tuo penkin alla oleva pömpeli näyttää turhan rankalta ratkaisulta olemaan vaan penkille tukena. Ja samassa junassahan on myös ovien yläpuolella jonkinnäköiset tunnistimet katossa, samanlaiset kuin automaattivarustelluissa M100-vaunupareissa 117-118, 129-130 ja 181-182.
Ainakin eilisen johtokunnan kokouksen perusteella voisi kuvitella, että välttämättä automaattiprojekti ei enää kovin pitkälle pötki, tai ainakin näin kehtaan kyllä toivoa.

----------


## MaZo

> Ja samassa junassahan on myös ovien yläpuolella jonkinnäköiset tunnistimet katossa, samanlaiset kuin automaattivarustelluissa M100-vaunupareissa 117-118, 129-130 ja 181-182.
> Ainakin eilisen johtokunnan kokouksen perusteella voisi kuvitella, että välttämättä automaattiprojekti ei enää kovin pitkälle pötki, tai ainakin näin kehtaan kyllä toivoa.


Ihan tarkkaan en tiedä mitä kaikkea junaan on asennettu, mutta ainakin kaapelointeja, savuntunnistimet, ovien yläpuolella näkyvät merkkivalot ja laitekotelot matkustamoon pitkittäispenkin alle. Ajopöytiin on lisäksi asennettu kuulutuslaitteen hallintanapit sekä ajotilanvalitsin. Mitään näistä ei ole tietääkseni varsinaisesti kytketty mihinkään ja toimiakseen ne tarvitsevatkin automaatiojärjestelmän tietokoneet peräänsä.

Automatisointiprojektin kanssa ollaan tosiaan taas vaihteeksi jännän äärellä ja aika näyttää mihin suuntaan jatketaan. Henkilökohtaisesti ihmettelen montako kertaa pitää päätyä tilanteeseen, jossa joudutaan pohtimaan yhtenä vaihtoehtona projektin keskeyttämistä, ennen kuin se keskeytetään.

----------


## Huppu

Poikkeusinfo 03.12.2014 - 13:21

Ruoholahden asemalla sähkökatkos. Junat kääntyvät Kampissa. Ruoholahteen ei pääse metrolla toistaiseksi. Arvioitu kesto: 13:45 saakka .

----------


## APH

> Poikkeusinfo 03.12.2014 - 13:21
> 
> Ruoholahden asemalla sähkökatkos. Junat kääntyvät Kampissa. Ruoholahteen ei pääse metrolla toistaiseksi. Arvioitu kesto: 13:45 saakka .


Täytyy antaa tällä kertaa tilanteen tiedotuksesta iso plussa HKL:lle. Laituireiden aikataulunäytöt osasivat pyörittää ongelmasta kertovaa tekstiä, niissä luki kaikille junille pääteasemana Ruoholahden sijasta Kamppi, asiasta kuulutettiin ja junan leditaulussakin luki pääteasemana Kamppi. Hyvä homma!  :Smile: 

Jäikö sähkökatkoksen vuoksi yksikään juna jumiin mihinkään (muualle kuin laiturille)?

----------


## Lexa99

> Täytyy antaa tällä kertaa tilanteen tiedotuksesta iso plussa HKL:lle. Laituireiden aikataulunäytöt osasivat pyörittää ongelmasta kertovaa tekstiä, niissä luki kaikille junille pääteasemana Ruoholahden sijasta Kamppi, asiasta kuulutettiin ja junan leditaulussakin luki pääteasemana Kamppi. Hyvä homma! 
> 
> Jäikö sähkökatkoksen vuoksi yksikään juna jumiin mihinkään (muualle kuin laiturille)?


Ainakin klo 14:15 aikoihin metrot olivat vielä menossa Ruoholahteen, vaikka laiturinäytöt ja lippuhallinäytöt näyttivät Kamppia.

----------


## Markku K

> Täytyy antaa tällä kertaa tilanteen tiedotuksesta iso plussa HKL:lle. Laituireiden aikataulunäytöt osasivat pyörittää ongelmasta kertovaa tekstiä, niissä luki kaikille junille pääteasemana Ruoholahden sijasta Kamppi, asiasta kuulutettiin ja junan leditaulussakin luki pääteasemana Kamppi. Hyvä homma! 
> 
> Jäikö sähkökatkoksen vuoksi yksikään juna jumiin mihinkään (muualle kuin laiturille)?


Virtakiskolaitos toimi normaalisti, eli sitä sähköä oli myös Ruoholahdessa, joskin Kampin sähkönsyöttöasemalta syötettynä. Näin ollen yhtään junaa ei jäänyt jumiin mihinkään, kaikki kulkivat. 
Ruoholahden asemasähköt sen sijaan katkesivat. Kaikki kiinteistötekniikka akkuvarmennettuja lukuunottamatta pimeni. Ruoholahden aseman varavoima-aggregaatti (dieselmoottori+generaattori) käynnistyi ja puuttunut kiinteistösähkö saatiin siten auttavasti päälle.

Tässä vielä kuva liikenteenohjauslaitteiston ruudulta tämä päivän tilanteesta, junat kääntyvät Kampin kääntöraiteistolla. On ollut enemmän kuin viisasta pitää Kampin kääntöraiteisto täysin ajokuntoisena, vaikka se pääosan ajasta onkin joutilaana.

----------


## JMerlin

> On ollut enemmän kuin viisasta pitää Kampin kääntöraiteisto täysin ajokuntoisena, vaikka se pääosan ajasta onkin joutilaana.


Tuohan olikin mielenkiintoinen huomio. Länsimetron myötä verkosta tulee kai kääntöraiteiden suhteen epäsymmetrinen. Idästä tulevat junat voidaan kääntää erillisillä kääntöraiteilla heti keskustan länsilaidalla Kampissa tai Ruoholahdessa (minkä nyt kukakin keskustan länsilaidaksi mieltää). Lännestä tuleville junille ei vastaavaa valinnan varaa ole, mm heti keskustan itälaidalla ensimmäistä. Toki puolenvaihtoraiteita voidaan käyttää, mutta tarkoitan nyt varsinaisia kääntöraiteita. Eikä puolenvaihtoraiteitakaan ole keskustassa aivan joka välissä. Jos esimerkiksi välittömästi Kalasataman itäpuolelle tulee vika, ei Kaisaniemen itäpuolelle voitane liikennöidä normaalisti kahdella raiteella - eteläistä raidetta itään ja pohjoista länteen - koska joudutaan hyödyntämään Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen välissä olevia puolenvaihtoraiteita.

----------


## Ketorin

> Tuohan olikin mielenkiintoinen huomio. Länsimetron myötä verkosta tulee kai kääntöraiteiden suhteen epäsymmetrinen. Idästä tulevat junat voidaan kääntää erillisillä kääntöraiteilla heti keskustan länsilaidalla Kampissa tai Ruoholahdessa (minkä nyt kukakin keskustan länsilaidaksi mieltää). Lännestä tuleville junille ei vastaavaa valinnan varaa ole, mm heti keskustan itälaidalla ensimmäistä. Toki puolenvaihtoraiteita voidaan käyttää, mutta tarkoitan nyt varsinaisia kääntöraiteita. Eikä puolenvaihtoraiteitakaan ole keskustassa aivan joka välissä. Jos esimerkiksi välittömästi Kalasataman itäpuolelle tulee vika, ei Kaisaniemen itäpuolelle voitane liikennöidä normaalisti kahdella raiteella - eteläistä raidetta itään ja pohjoista länteen - koska joudutaan hyödyntämään Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen välissä olevia puolenvaihtoraiteita.


Missäs olisi tunneliteknisesti ensimmäinen mahdollinen paikka toteuttaa tämä kääntöraide läntisille metrolinjoille? Onko Hakaniemessä mahdollista rakentaa puolenvaihtoraidetta kaikkien pisaravarauksien sekaan, vai pitäisikö mennä jonnekin Sörnäisiin asti, siellähän radat ovat eri tasossa jo valmiiksi sitä ajatellen, jos siitä joiskus rakennettaisiin haara Pasilaan.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Missäs olisi tunneliteknisesti ensimmäinen mahdollinen paikka toteuttaa tämä kääntöraide läntisille metrolinjoille? Onko Hakaniemessä mahdollista rakentaa puolenvaihtoraidetta kaikkien pisaravarauksien sekaan, vai pitäisikö mennä jonnekin Sörnäisiin asti, siellähän radat ovat eri tasossa jo valmiiksi sitä ajatellen, jos siitä joiskus rakennettaisiin haara Pasilaan.


Selvitin asiaa viime talvena HKL:n johtokunnan pyynnöstä. Tarkoituksena oli selvittää, millä asema- tai ratajärjestelyllä voitaisiin liikennöidä sekä nykyisillä pitkillä kolmen vaunuparin junilla, että Länsimetron kahden vaunuparin junilla yhtä aikaa.

Kovin suurta mieltä ei olisi tehdä kääntöä Hakaniemessä siten, että Länsimetron junat käännettäisiin siellä ja idästä tulevat pitkät metrot käännettäisiin Kampissa tai Ruoholahdessa. Silloin Hakaniemen ja Kampin (tai RL:n) välillä ajettaisiin sekä pitkiä että lyhyitä junia ja junien minimivuoroväli tällä välillä tulisi rajoittamaan kapasiteettia sekä idässä että lännessä. Lisäksi palvelu olisi huonoa kun joka toinen asemalla pysähtyvä juna olisi lyhyt ja joka toinen pitkä. Vaihto Länsimetron ja nykymetron välillä olisi toki helppoa. Hakaniemessä olisi ehkä mahdollisuus teknisesti rakentaa kääntöraiteisto, mutta rakentaminen olisi joka tapauksessa erittäin hankalaa ja aiheuttaisi pitkän liikennekatkon nykymetroon.

Muita vaihtoehtoja joita tuolloin käytiin läpi oli mm., että vastaava vaihto tehtäisiin Ruoholahdessa ja Ruoholahteen ajettaisiin vain joka toinen idästä tuleva juna.  Ongelmaksi tulee, että Ruoholahden ja Kampin välillä ei ole tilaa tehdä Länsimetron vaatimia kääntöraiteita, eikä nykyinen ratageometria salli lisävaihteita tuolle välille. Lisäksi palvelu Lännestä tuleville olisi surkeaa mm. siksi, että silloin ei olisi suoraa yhteyttä lännestä keskustaan (Kamppiin ja Rautatientorille).

Kolmas johtokunnan tiedustelema vaihtoehto oli tehdä Ruoholahteen rinnakkainen asema Länsimetron junille. Maanalaiset tilat ovat kuitenkin rajattuja Ruoholahdessa johtuen mm. Salmisaaren voimalaitoksen siiloista ja estävät radan uudelleen linjauksen. Länsimetroa ei saada myöskään liitettyä Ruoholahdesta Töölön metron linjaukseen Kampissa tai Esplanadin suunnalla. Sen estävät Ruoholahden ja Kampin välinen ratageometria sekä maanalaiset tilavaraukset Kampin ja keskustan alueella.

Ohessa ote nykyisestä maanalaisesta asemakaavasta, josta asiaa voi pähkäillä.

-Artturi

----------


## Pekkaeero

Istuin tänään protojunassa, tarkemmin sanottuna vaunussa 118, joka lähti n. 13.15 Ruoholahdesta kohti Mellunmäkeä. Hakaniemessä jarrutus oli kuin Finnairin koneessa: tultiin asemalle täyttä vauhtia ja sitten äkkijarrutus, tai paniikkisellainen miten vain. Samanlainen oli saapuminen Rautatientorin asemalle samalla yhdistelmällä päinvastaisesta suunnasta joskus viikko sitten (en tullut panneeksi muistiin päivämäärää ja kellonaikaa).

----------


## juhanahi

> Hakaniemessä jarrutus oli kuin Finnairin koneessa: tultiin asemalle täyttä vauhtia ja sitten äkkijarrutus, tai paniikkisellainen miten vain. Samanlainen oli saapuminen Rautatientorin asemalle samalla yhdistelmällä päinvastaisesta suunnasta joskus viikko sitten


Välitön syy tapahtumille lie molemissa tapauksissa ollut yksinkertainen: jarrutuksen aloittaminen jäi kuljettajalla aavistuksen liian myöhäiseksi. Automaattijunilla ajetaan siis liikenteessä täysin käsinajolla.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Välitön syy tapahtumille lie molemissa tapauksissa ollut yksinkertainen: jarrutuksen aloittaminen jäi kuljettajalla aavistuksen liian myöhäiseksi. Automaattijunilla ajetaan siis liikenteessä täysin käsinajolla.


Niinpä varmaan. Rupesi vain mietityttämään, kun samalle yhdistelmälle sattui runsaan viikon sisällä tällainen tilanne kaksi kertaa.

----------

